# Train a 8 weeks old puppy to pee on pad inside the house



## vvii (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi everyone, I have a 8 weeks old "Candy" that we trained her to "do her business" on the backyard without a problem. 

Last week, it was raining outside and we decide to train her to pee on a pad, but the result was she will do it everywhere in the house, and a week had passed, and she is not able to "do her thing" on the pad.

Took her to my parents house today, and she would do it everywhere if we don't let her out of the house, any suggestion?

Cheers,
vvii


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Not to be critical, but are there any other reasons you want to train your puppy to pee on a pad other than not wanting to get rained on? It seems sort of silly to try and train her to pee inside if she already has the "going outside" thing down. 

Just my two cents. If that's her in your avatar, she's so cute!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree-two of mine trained themselves to use a pee pad by using the pads that are down for the toy dogs. Cute and handy when they are little, but believe me, when a 68 pound girl uses a pee pad, well, there is no containing it  Luckily both my girls distinguish between pee pads and throw rugs, but the Pug does not :-(

I don't think I would pee pad train a big dog.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Not really sure what advice you are looking for here, but I will tell you it IS possible to teach a puppy to pee on a pad and no where else in the house.. my dog Sam did that from 10 weeks til about 4-5 months old, but only when we were at work, if we were home we took him outside. Honestly he pretty much trained himself to do so... and also weaned himself off them as he got older and able to hold it longer. Guess he was just a smart pup 

If I were you though, I'd suck it up and brave the rain instead of taking steps backward with your pup's housetraining... if she already had the "going outside" thing down, and you are not in a situation like mine was where the puppy was left home un-crated for 6 hours or so during the days while we were at work, then forget the puppy pads and continue the outside-only potty training.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

I dated a boy who had "pad trained" dogs. It was disgusting honestly. Made the whole house stink...I wouldn't recommend it if she already knows to go outside.

BUT regardless, congrats on the puppy, she's a cutie!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

When we got Brooks it seemed like it rained EVERY +$^%# day for all the months we were housebreaking him.....but we just got an umbrella and took him out, and then got a towel and dried off his feet. 
Lots of work, I know, but I don't think I would have considered using pee pads instead.


----------



## vvii (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for the inputs; we have give up to train her on pad now, since she has no intention to learn how to do it. 

I agree that it would look kinda silly for a large breed dog to do it things on the pad =)


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

vvii said:


> Thanks for the inputs; we have give up to train her on pad now, since she has no intention to learn how to do it.
> 
> I agree that it would look kinda silly for a large breed dog to do it things on the pad =)


I imagine it would also be pretty messy.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I know sometimes people who live in high rises pad train their dogs (even large breed) until they're able to hold it. If you don't, you end up with a puppy peeing in the elevator, etc. I also know they often have a good deal of trouble moving from the pads to full housebreaking, so it generally isn't recommended if you don't absolutely have to do it. It's much easier to deal with a little wet and mud than it is to retrain a pad trained dog.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum! Please tell us more about your pup; and, we love pictures!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Suggestions? Get an umbrella! ;-)


----------



## Samantha (Mar 12, 2009)

I feel your pain.. our dog came home March 28th and we have had so much rain since her arrival.. It is a drag, especially where we have a raised ranch and have to go up and down a good amount of stairs to get in and out.

I would think when they are that little it is very confusing to decipher when/where to pee... 

I'd stick to the great outdoors! (or, at times, "NOT SO GREAT"!!)


----------



## vvii (Apr 7, 2009)

Check out the album in my profile :wave:



SoGolden said:


> Welcome to the Forum! Please tell us more about your pup; and, we love pictures!


----------



## H9S (Mar 16, 2009)

I think you better use the paper training, which the method will be a bit messy to kick start, you can try to prepare a lot of newspaper at the corner of your house which you want him to do his buss.

or you can try your toilet but i guess it's not recommended since toilet got more germs than our living room or warehouse.

You can find it at google "Paper Training" or "Crate Training"


----------

